# Can't get cdrom drives working

## MaDxCrEaM

I'm on my first Gentoo install and need a little help. I tried a few different kernel options by doing some searching, but still not able to get my cdrom drives recognized. Here are a few outputs that may help:

lspci -k output:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5000
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
> ...

 

cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/.config | egrep "=y" | egrep "SCSI|ATA" output:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI=y
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y
> ...

 

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules  output:

 *Quote:*   

> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules
> 
> # program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Thanks for any help!

----------

## VoidMage

What about CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR ?

Anything about your drive in syslog ?

----------

## MaDxCrEaM

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> What about CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR ?
> 
> Anything about your drive in syslog ?

 

How do I check that, sorry pretty new with this stuff, came from ubuntu.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaDxCrEaM,

Check your kernel settings against this post

Make friends with the search feature in make menuconfig ... press /

----------

